# Ir(-se) embora



## Francelho

_Ir embora_ ou _ir-se embora_? 

"Vou(-me) embora daqui", "Vai(-te) embora desta cidade". "Ela foi(-se) embora de casa".

Há alguma diferença, ou é simplesmente questão de estilo, ou dialectal?

Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que é um pouco dos três. A diferença entre _ir_ e _ir-se_ não é tão pronunciada em português como em espanhol. Ainda assim, eu nessas frases mais depressa usaria _ir-se_. Por outro lado, no Brasil parece-me que se prefere usar a versão não pronominal do verbo.


----------



## vf2000

Eu prefiro
Vou-me embora daqui (mas pode ser vou embora)
Vá embora em lugar de Vai-te embora
Ela foi s'imbora = ela foi embora

AXÉ


----------



## Nonstar

Vou-me já!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

No Brasil, em geral,_ ir-se_ soa um tanto poético. Você verá essa forma em textos literários mais antigos ou em músicas. Acredito que não devem ser muitos os brasileiros que, assim como vf2000, usam esse tipo de estrutura com naturalidade.


----------



## almufadado

Francelho said:


> _Ir embora_ ou _ir-se embora_?
> 
> "Vou(-me) embora daqui", "Vai(-te) embora desta cidade". "Ela foi(-se) embora de casa".
> 
> Há alguma diferença, ou é simplesmente questão de estilo, ou dialectal?
> 
> Obrigado.



"Então vamos lá embora começar isto, antes que alguém se queira ir embora. Eu estou a pensar ir-me embora daqui, quando é que me vou embora ainda não sei, mas sei que me irei embora um dia deste. Vocês podiam perguntar "- Quando é que te vais embora ?"  que a minha resposta seria invariavelmente:  "- Vou-me embora ... quando me for embora !" 
Queria ir me embora desta cidade como a minha vizinha que se foi embora para a outra cidade. Ela foi-se embora e parece que já não volta !
"- Vais-te embora da cidade que te viu nascer ?" perguntam vocês aflitos e alguns provavelmente estão a pensar "- Vai-te mais é embora, ó paspalho !"  Só vos posso dizer o seguinte : "- Se me vou embora daqui ou se me vou daqui embora, não sei ! ... só sei que para me ir embora tinha ainda de estar aqui ! " 


P.S.: em geral diz-se "me irei embora" para não confundir com "irei-me"( embora) do verbo "irar" (to enrage oneself)"


----------



## Cordovês

Eu falo português europeu, e não sei com clareza quando empregar ir embora ou ir-se embora. Digo isto porque em textos portugueses acho que quando se conjuga o verbo numas pessoas acrescenta-se o pronome, e em outras pessoas não. Por exemplo, é frequente ouvir "vou-me embora" antes que "vou embora", mas uma vez disse "vamo-nos embora" a acreditar que sempre tinha que ter uma forma pronominal, e um amigo português corrigiu-me e disse-me: "vamos embora".

Ora, gostaria de saber, para português de Portugal, como é que se conjuga o verbo ir(-se) embora.


----------



## Vanda

Mas no Brasil a gente usa o ''vamo-nos embora''. Uma música do Caetano (na verdade este trecho é de capoeira) diz assim:
_Vamo-nos embora, ê ê 
Vamo-nos embora, camará 
Presse mundo afora, ê ê 
Presse mundo afora, camará_


----------



## Vanda

Mas no Brasil a gente usa o ''vamo-nos embora''. Uma música do Caetano (na verdade este trecho é de capoeira) diz assim:

ê, *vamo-nos* *embora*, ê *vamo-nos* *embora* camará
ê, pelo mundo afora, ê pelo mundo afora camará
ê, triste Bahia, ê, triste Bahia, camará

​


----------



## Johannes

E tem  de Dorival Caymmi:
*Vou me* embora pra Bahia, vou.
Vou batizar no Bonfim


----------



## Audie

Vanda said:


> Mas no Brasil a gente usa o ''vamo-nos embora''. Uma música do Caetano (na verdade este trecho é de capoeira) diz assim:
> _Vamo-nos embora, ê ê
> Vamo-nos embora, camará
> Presse mundo afora, ê ê
> Presse mundo afora, camará_





Johannes said:


> E tem  de Dorival Caymmi:
> *Vou me* embora pra Bahia, vou.
> Vou batizar no Bonfim



Sei que a pergunta é para portugueses, mas, só pra constar uma visão nordestina da coisa, fora essa música de Caetano (que não conheço), não sabia que em algum lugar do Brasil havia esse costume de dizer '_vamo-nos_ embora'. A não ser, claro, em tom de chiste.

Já o '_vou-me_' e o '_vai-te_' são da fala cotidiana.


----------



## vf2000

"Vamo-nos, porém vestidos"
Nunca ouviram isso? Soa como "vamos nus, porém vestidos" ;-)
Eu achava que a diferença da minha linguagem era culpa da região geográfica. Agora tô achando que já é a velhice chegando (PVC)
AXÉ


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Aqui também, não tem um só que nunca tenha dito o bendito ''vamo-nos porém vestidos''!


----------



## Carfer

Cordovês said:


> Eu falo português europeu, e não sei com clareza quando empregar ir embora ou ir-se embora. Digo isto porque em textos portugueses acho que quando se conjuga o verbo numas pessoas acrescenta-se o pronome, e em outras pessoas não. Por exemplo, é frequente ouvir "vou-me embora" *em vez de* "vou embora", mas uma vez disse "vamo-nos embora" a acreditar que sempre tinha que ter uma forma pronominal, e um amigo português corrigiu-me e disse-me: "vamos embora".
> 
> Ora, gostaria de saber, para português de Portugal, como é que se conjuga o verbo ir(-se) embora.


 
O seu amigo corrigiu-o indevidamente. Não disse asneira nenhuma, ambas as formas são correctas e, se quer que lhe diga, no que toca ao português de Portugal, acho a sua preferível à do seu amigo, o que não quer dizer, naturalmente, que não se ouça esta com muita frequência. No sentido de _'pôr-se a caminho', _acho preferível a forma pronominal.


----------



## Audie

vf2000 said:


> "Vamo-nos, porém vestidos"
> Nunca ouviram isso? Soa como "vamos nus, porém vestidos" ;-)
> Eu achava que a diferença da minha linguagem era culpa da região geográfica. Agora tô achando que já é a velhice chegando (PVC)
> AXÉ





Vanda said:


> Ah! Aqui também, não tem um só que nunca tenha dito o bendito ''vamo-nos porém vestidos''!



 Sim. Referia-me a isso no #11. É nacional, então.


----------



## Marzelo

vf2000 said:


> "Vamo-nos, porém vestidos"
> Nunca ouviram isso? Soa como "vamos nus, porém vestidos" ;-)





Vanda said:


> Ah! Aqui também, não tem um só que nunca tenha dito o bendito ''vamo-nos porém vestidos''!





Nonstar said:


> Vou-me já!




Outro trocadilho infame que já ouvi (e disse) várias vezes:_Vou-me já que está pingando.  (vou mija que está pingando).


.
_​


----------



## Vanda

> Outro trocadilho infame que já ouvi (e disse) várias vezes: _Vou-me já que está pingando.  (vou mija que está pingando)._


_



Exato, minha mãe é a número 1 desse infame! _


----------



## Alentugano

Marzelo said:


> Outro trocadilho infame que já ouvi (e disse) várias vezes:
> _Vou-me já que está pingando. (vou mija que está pingando)._
> 
> 
> _._​


 
 É por isso que eu gosto deste forum. Estamos sempre a aprender coisas novas e divertidas!

Portugueses, nós temos esta expressão também? Eu não conhecia...


----------



## marta12

A minha avó dizia "já começaram a pingar disparates", quando me queria mandar calar. Nunca ouvi mais ninguém usá-la.
Mas esta expressão brasileira é o máximo!


----------



## mirante

E em bom português deve dizer-se vamo-nos ou vamos-nos? Vamos-nos parece-me mais correcto, mas costumo dizer vamo-nos...


----------



## Alentugano

mirante said:


> E em bom português deve dizer-se vamo-nos ou vamos-nos? Vamos-nos parece-me mais correcto, mas costumo dizer vamo-nos...


Olá, seja bem-vindo. O correcto é *vamo-nos*, sendo que *vamos-nos* é erro.


----------

